# How do you focus a laser diode from a DVD burner?



## Lunal_Tic (Jun 1, 2008)

I've been trying to salvage laser diodes from my dead optical drives and on my third try I finally got one that works. The only problem is that it's not focused. There were 2 lasers in this last drive, a Plextor IIRC but only one appeared to light.

Both had lens assemblies in front of them built into the cast metal chassis but even when I pulled those and placed them in front of the diode it wasn't focused.

I was thinking to put it into a MiniMag or a single AAA laser I picked up from Lighthound that really isn't very bright. Any ideas on how to get it focused or am I stuck with a "laser" flashlight?

TIA,
-LT


----------



## FloggedSynapse (Jun 2, 2008)

You need to be able to adjust the distance of the lens from the LD to focus it. Most decent assemblies - Meredith, AiziZ.. even cheap laser pointers allow you to do this. For up close burning it's critical to get the focus tight.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Jun 2, 2008)

I was wondering if what I pulled out of the DVD burner is the same as in this video?

Does the laser housing that he mentioned have the focusing lens in it or was it supposed to be part of the assembly I pulled?

-LT


----------



## freedom2000 (Jun 8, 2008)

yes it does :twothumbs


----------

